# 2016 kawasaki brute force 750 eps front differential Rebuild



## Cbeets92 (May 7, 2020)

so I just traded my foreman for this 2016 brute force 750i eps I didn't realize this until I got it home. All my gears are trashed except for my ring gear I'm needing to rebuild it but for oem parts I'm looking at around 2k. Does anyone know of any other web sites or places I can find cheaper parts or rebuilt diffs. Or does anyone know what other years/models are compatible with my unit? Any information on this subject would be greatly appreciated im attaching pictures of what I'm working with.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You might could find someone w/ a blown motor who's parting theirs out.. ??


----------

